# Womit rechnet ihr Hexadezimal in binäre Bitmuster und zurück?



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Bitte sagt nicht "im Kopf", dafür ist meiner scheinbar nicht geeignet. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich brauche keine Umrechnungstabelle um z.b. eine Profibusadresse einzustellen und zweistellige Hexzahlen würde ich sogar im Kopf schaffen...

Aber die Anforderungen sind ein wenig speziell:

Einige unsere Anlagen (z.b. Palettieranlagen) arbeiten mit Doppelwörtern in denen jedes einzelne Bit eine gewisse Funktion hat.
Das ganze für jede Packung einzeln. 

Also 32 Bit pro Packung.

Wir machten es jetzt mal so: Bitmuster aufschreiben, dann in Windows Rechner in Hexadezimal umrechnen.
Wenn ich da jetzt nur ein Bit ändern möchte, kann ich die ganze Zahl nochmal eintippen, da sich einzelne stellen nicht ändern lassen. könnte zb so ausehen:





U*nd währen ich den Screenshot gerade eben mache, sehe ich auf einmal die Lösung des Problems:*
Wie konnten wir das bis jetzt übersehen...na ich eröffne den Thread jetzt trotzdem, vielleicht kann es ja mal wer brauchen.
Oder ihr habt noch andere Ideen wie man das komfortabel lösen kann. 😀




Danke für eure Zeit!

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2022)

Also wenn sich die Bedeutung der einzeln bits immer gleich ist, könnt ihr da keine Bitstruktur für erstellen?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 Mai 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also wenn sich die Bedeutung der einzeln bits immer gleich ist, könnt ihr da keine Bitstruktur für erstellen?


Hallo, nein leider ist die nicht immer gleich. Die Anlagen sind zwar grundsätzlich fast Baugleich, aber je nach Palettierer haben die Bits völlig unterschiedliche Bedeutungen...
Wir haben die Anlagen auch nicht programmiert, wir dürfen da aber ab und zu neue Formate erstellen...was direkt im jeweiligen Formatdatenbausteinen gemacht wird.

Eine Beschreibung welches Bit wofür steht findet man netterweise in den Datenquellen des jeweiligen Projekts..

Was genau meinst du denn mit "Bitstruktur"? Kannst du mir da ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## Heinileini (4 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Bitte sagt nicht "im Kopf", dafür ist meiner scheinbar nicht geeignet.


DOCH Michael! Genau das ist DIE Lösung bzw. DER Lösungsweg, die/der sich aufdrängt!!!



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich brauche keine Umrechnungstabelle um z.b. eine Profibusadresse einzustellen und zweistellige Hexzahlen würde ich sogar im Kopf schaffen...


Wenn Du es schaffst, nur eine einzige HexaDezimalStelle in Binär bzw. umgekehrt im Kopf umzuwandeln, dann schafft es Dein Kopf auch, achtmal so mühelos ein DWORD von Hex in Bin und umgekehrt zu wandeln!
Du musst nur irgendwie Dein Selbstvertrauen ein wenig anschieben.

Es ist sooo simpel und genau für diesen Zweck wurde die HexSchreibweise erfunden.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aber die Anforderungen sind ein wenig speziell:
> 
> Einige unsere Anlagen (z.b. Palettieranlagen) arbeiten mit Doppelwörtern in denen jedes einzelne Bit eine gewisse Funktion hat.
> Das ganze für jede Packung einzeln.
> ...


Dann klicke doch im WindowsRechner einmal auf QWORD. Es erscheint DWORD.
Damit hast Du Deine spezielle Anzeige zu Deinem speziellen AnwendungsFall.


----------



## Mrtain (4 Mai 2022)

Ich meinte auch, dass die Bedeutung der Bits in einer Anlage gleich ist. Hab mich da nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
Du programmierst mit TIA oder? Ich weiß nicht ob das da geht. Zumindest bei Jetter ist möglich, eine Bitstruktur zu erstellen. Du gibst jeden Bit quasi einen symbolischen Namen. Dann legt man einne Variable mit eben dieser Bitstruktur an und dann kann man das Bit halt mit seinen Namen ansprechen. 
Ich kann morgen mal ein zwei Screenshots machen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> DOCH Michael! Genau das ist DIE Lösung bzw. DER Lösungsweg, die/der sich aufdrängt!!!
> 
> 
> Wenn Du es schaffst, nur eine einzige HexaDezimalStelle in Binär bzw. umgekehrt im Kopf umzuwandeln, dann schafft es Dein Kopf auch, achtmal so mühelos ein DWORD von Hex in Bin und umgekehrt zu wandeln!
> ...



Die Funktion zum umstellen von Qword auf Dword/Word/Byte habe ich dann eh auch noch gefunden.
Trotzdem Danke!

Zur Kopfrechnung:

Angenommen ich möchte das 22. Bit im DWORD von 0 auf 1 Ändern.
Wie soll ich das im Kopf machen? Wie wäre der Rechenweg?
Wie kommst du da im Kopf auf die richtige Hex-Zahl?

Was ich darüber weiß beschränkt sich auf folgendes:
Binär: hat 2er Komplement und Hex ein 16er...

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mir das Verständnis für Binär und Hex selber beigebracht habe, aber ich habe nie gelernt damit zu rechnen.
Sobald ich gemerkt habe das der Windows Taschenrechner das sowieso viel besser und schneller kann, habe ich mich auch nicht mehr weiter damit beschäftigt.

Wenn ich zb. mal eine Binärzahl in Dezimal ohne Rechner umwandeln möchte schreib ich mir das Bitmuster auf und addiere die einzelnen Werte...
Die Werte der ersten 8 Bit weiß ich halt mittlerweile auswendig. Und die Dezimalwerte von Hex 1-F halt auch.
Also ich bin da wirklich nicht sehr weit würde ich sagen. 🤯


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (4 Mai 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch, dass die Bedeutung der Bits in einer Anlage gleich ist. Hab mich da nicht richtig ausgedrückt.
> Du programmierst mit TIA oder? Ich weiß nicht ob das da geht. Zumindest bei Jetter ist möglich, eine Bitstruktur zu erstellen. Du gibst jeden Bit quasi einen symbolischen Namen. Dann legt man einne Variable mit eben dieser Bitstruktur an und dann kann man das Bit halt mit seinen Namen ansprechen.
> Ich kann morgen mal ein zwei Screenshots machen.


Die Anlagen laufen noch in Step7 "Klassik".
Ungefähr kann ich mir jetzt vorstellen was du meinst, aber ich bin nicht sicher ob das für den Anwendungsfall wirklich eine Erleichterung wäre...
Zumal: 
Die Anlagenprogramm müssen was das erstellen von Formaten betrifft schon annähernd unverändert bleiben. Auch Techniker vom Anlagenhersteller sollen da noch drauf arbeiten können!

Schaue mir aber gerne deine Screenshots an, eventuell kann ich es ja mal wo anders brauchen!


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Mai 2022)

4 Bits ergeben eine Stelle in Hex, das sollte man im Kopf rechnen können. Falls nicht kann man sich das auch in Excel umrechnen lassen (jeweils 4 Bits zusammenfassen, davon BININHEX, dann diese Ergebnisse wieder zusamenfassen. Leider ist Excel mit 32 Bit BININHEX überfordert. Ansonsten evtl. auch Konstanten mit der entsprechenden Wertigkeit anlegen und im Konfigurations-FC verodern. Ist aber dann auch nicht unbedingt lesbarer.


----------



## Tschoke (4 Mai 2022)

Kannst auch den benutzen:





						Biete: Neue Version "SPS Rechner" (kostenlos)
					

Hi, neue erweiterte Version ist fertig. Sind bestimmt noch einige Fehler drin, darum postet alle die ihr findet, damit ich sie korrigieren kann. Auch wenn ihr Wünsche Anregungen oder Verbesserungen habt, schreibt sie ins Forum.  Was ist neu:  -.net 3.5 - SPS Binäre Operationen (zwei...




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Mai 2022)

Tschoke schrieb:


> Kannst auch den benutzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig, das Thema wollte ich hier gerade auch verknüpfen. Lange ist es her 😉


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Angenommen ich möchte das 22. Bit im DWORD von 0 auf 1 Ändern.
> Wie soll ich das im Kopf machen? Wie wäre der Rechenweg?
> Wie kommst du da im Kopf auf die richtige Hex-Zahl?


Binär in hex: von rechts nach links die Bits in Gruppen von 4 Bit einteilen. Jede der Gruppen lässt sich dann einzeln (ohne Rücksicht auf die benachbarten) im Kopf in hex umrechnen.
Hex in binär: hier ergibt sich die Einteilung in 4-Bit-Gruppen "automatisch". Ansonsten wie bereits für binär in hex angedeutet.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Binär: hat 2er Komplement und Hex ein 16er...


Vorsicht! Der Begriff "2er-Komplement" gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin. Er ist von Bedeutung für die Darstellung bzw Interpretation von negativen Zahlen.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mir das Verständnis für Binär und Hex selber beigebracht habe, aber ich habe nie gelernt damit zu rechnen.


Das Addieren von binären Zahlen sollte man aber zumindest kennen, wenn man's wohl auch nur selten oder nie anwendet.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wenn ich zb. mal eine Binärzahl in Dezimal ohne Rechner umwandeln möchte schreib ich mir das Bitmuster auf und addiere die einzelnen Werte...
> Die Werte der ersten 8 Bit weiß ich halt mittlerweile auswendig. Und die Dezimalwerte von Hex 1-F halt auch.
> Also ich bin da wirklich nicht sehr weit würde ich sagen. 🤯


Du bringst hier das Thema Dezimal ins Spiel. Die Umwandlung von dezimal in binär oder hex bzw. von hex oder binär in dezimal spielt eigentlich in einer anderen ("komplizierteren") Liga. Die Umwandlung von binär in hex und umgekehrt ist im Vergleich dazu "primitiv".


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Binär in hex: von rechts nach links die Bits in Gruppen von 4 Bit einteilen. Jede der Gruppen lässt sich dann einzeln (ohne Rücksicht auf die benachbarten) im Kopf in hex umrechnen.
> Hex in binär: hier ergibt sich die Einteilung in 4-Bit-Gruppen "automatisch". Ansonsten wie bereits für binär in hex angedeutet.
> 
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen Heinilein,

vielen Dank für deine Erklärung!
Ich hab mich heute in der Früh  selber hin gesetzt und ein bisschen mit dem Rechner gespielt, da ist es mir  wie Schuppen von den Augen gefallen:
4 Bit sind ja genau eine Hex-Stelle! 🥳

Der Fehler war also, wie du richtig bemerkt hast, dass ich Dezimal als "Brücke" verwendet habe. Was natürlich für große Zahlen im Kopf völlig unbrauchbar ist.  

*Danke dir vielmals*, das hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen!

Aber Papier brauch ich trotzdem noch für ein 32-Bit Muster. 😅

Schönen Tag noch! 

Michael


----------



## CL550 (5 Mai 2022)

für mal "auf die schnelle" gibt es auch Bin-Hex Converter als App


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Oder eben der normale CALC in der Programmiereransicht ( hier in W7 ). Aber das hat Michael ja schon festgestellt


----------



## JesperMP (5 Mai 2022)

Also, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.
Um eine Palletierer für eine Produkt zu programmieren muss man ein Bit-Muster angeben, und die Bedeutung von die einzelne Bits ändern sich von Projekt zu Projekt. Das Bit-Muster ist eigentlich eine Rezept.
Und die Umrechnung von Bitmuster in ein Zahlenwert, ist um das Eintippen zu erleichtern und Tippfehler zu vermeiden.

Aber, wenn man schon bei die Umrechnung mit CALC oder einen andere Werkzeug ein Fehler macht, dann wird die Fehler nicht aufgefangen. Die umgerechnete Zahlenwert enthält die Fehler und es ist versteckt.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Wir haben die Anlagen auch nicht programmiert, wir dürfen da aber ab und zu neue Formate erstellen...was direkt im jeweiligen Formatdatenbausteinen gemacht wird.


Also, du machst eine angepasste STEP7 Projekt pro Anlage.
Dann verstehe ich nicht warum du nicht die Bedeutung von die einzelne Bits in die HMI anzeigen kann, so dass die Bediener die eingestellte Rezept checken kann bevor es in die Maschine aktualisiert werden.



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Eine Beschreibung welches Bit wofür steht findet man netterweise in den Datenquellen des jeweiligen Projekts..


Was ist mit Datenquellen gemeint ?
Ich wurde diese Beschreibungen in die HMI und/oder die Rezept bringen.

Ein Umwandlung von Bitmuster in ein Zahlenwert kann man auch in WinCC Flex oder TIA WinCC machen, ohne ein eksternen Werkzeug. Aber nach meiner Meinung ist dies ein unnötigen Schritt der die eigentliche Lösung versteckt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.
> Um eine Palletierer für eine Produkt zu programmieren muss man ein Bit-Muster angeben, und die Bedeutung von die einzelne Bits ändern sich von Projekt zu Projekt. Das Bit-Muster ist eigentlich eine Rezept.


Bei meinen "alten" Palettierern ist es auch so. Die Vorgabe des Lagenbildes ( also wie Kisten oder Kartons auf einer Palette angeordnet werden sollen ) wird über einen Sorten-DB vorgegeben. Hier gibt es immer 2 Lagenbilder ( A und B ) damit je Lage ein Versatz zwischen dem palettierten Material entsteht ( keine Säulenbildung der Karton´s / Kisten ).
Jedes Lagenbild besteht dann aus einem WORD pro Karton/Kiste. In dem Word ist hinterlegt, was mit dem/der Kiste beim Palettieren passieren soll.
Soll sie 90° gedreht werden oder nicht, soll ein Stopper verwendet werden, ist es die letzte Kiste der Reihe, ist es die letzte Kiste der Lage....

PS:
Wir haben das damals mit UDT´s gemacht. Dann hat man alles symbolisch.


----------



## JesperMP (5 Mai 2022)

Hast du dann ein Bit-Muster Code wie '0001_1100_0010_1100', oder ein 'komfortable' Bedienung, wie '90° drehen (j/n)' 'Stopper (j/n)', usw. ?


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aber Papier brauch ich trotzdem noch für ein 32-Bit Muster. 😅


Here it is:




Eigentlich brauchst Du es nur zum Lesen, um die Lage der Bits schneller zuordnen zu können.
Das Schreiben auf dem Zettel kannst Du Dir normalerweise sparen.
Achtung: die Numerierung der Bytes beginnt rechts mit 0. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der bei Siemens üblichen Zuordnung der ByteNrn!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Here it is:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 60880
> 
> ...


Na das ist ja ne hübsche Tabelle, ich versteh auch die Funktion. Aber warum heißt das "Nibble"?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hast du dann ein Bit-Muster Code wie '0001_1100_0010_1100', oder ein 'komfortable' Bedienung, wie '90° drehen (j/n)' 'Stopper (j/n)', usw. ?


Nix komfortabel, alles direkt in einen DB als Doppelwort in Hex zu schreiben, am HMI kann man grad mal eines der Bits direkt beeinflussen. (Zwischenlagen ja/nein)

Jeder Karton ein Doppelwort.


----------



## PN/DP (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Aber warum heißt das "Nibble"?


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nibble


> Die Bezeichnung Nibble basiert auf dem englischen Verb _to nibble_ („anknabbern“, „einen kleinen Bissen nehmen“) und der phonetischen Ähnlichkeit von _bite_ („beißen“, „Bissen“) und _byte_. Das Wortspiel „to nibble = to take half a bite“ hat seinen Ursprung offenbar um 1958 in einer scherzhaften Bemerkung von David B. Benson, einem späteren Professor der Washington State University, gegenüber seiner Mutter, die Programmiererin im Los Alamos Scientific Laboratory war.



Harald


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ne hübsche Tabelle, ich versteh auch die Funktion. Aber warum heißt das "Nibble"?


Weil ein Byte ein Byte heisst, so zu sagen.
Bite = Biss
Nibble = etwas angenagtes, auch so eine Art Biss oder vielleicht nur ein Bisschen



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Nix komfortabel, alles direkt in einen DB als Doppelwort in Hex zu schreiben, am HMI kann man grad mal eines der Bits direkt beeinflussen. (Zwischenlagen ja/nein)


Gab's da nicht die Möglichkeit, in der Visualisierung für jedes Bit ein Häkchen ein- und aus-knippsen zu können?


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinen "alten" Palettierern ist es auch so. Die Vorgabe des Lagenbildes ( also wie Kisten oder Kartons auf einer Palette angeordnet werden sollen ) wird über einen Sorten-DB vorgegeben. Hier gibt es immer 2 Lagenbilder ( A und B ) damit je Lage ein Versatz zwischen dem palettierten Material entsteht ( keine Säulenbildung der Karton´s / Kisten ).
> Jedes Lagenbild besteht dann aus einem WORD pro Karton/Kiste. In dem Word ist hinterlegt, was mit dem/der Kiste beim Palettieren passieren soll.
> Soll sie 90° gedreht werden oder nicht, soll ein Stopper verwendet werden, ist es die letzte Kiste der Reihe, ist es die letzte Kiste der Lage....
> 
> ...


Ganz genau so funktioniert das, aber eben mit einem Doppelwort pro Karton. 
Klingt als könnte es der selbe Hersteller gewesen sein. 😀


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Klingt als könnte es der selbe Hersteller gewesen sein. 😀


Möglich ist das 😉


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Weil ein Byte ein Byte heisst, so zu sagen.
> Bite = Biss
> Nibble = etwas angenagtes, auch so eine Art Biss oder vielleicht nur ein Bisschen
> 
> ...


Die Möglichkeit bestünde sicherlich, aber ist halt nicht gerade wenig Aufwand das für 14 Palettierer zu machen...
Außerdem haben wir da nur ein monchromes TP177B ...könnte schon recht unübersichtlich werden.
Hat ja echt ne miese Auflösung und ist relativ klein.
Müsste man sicher pro Karton ein paar Seiten benutzen und hin und her blättern... 

Ich denke da bin mit dem PG schneller, wird auch der Grund sein warum es der Hersteller nicht gemacht hat....oder vielleicht dass man für neue Formate immer einen Techniker des Herstellers braucht? Wer weiß... 

Edit: Muss mich korrigieren:

Es gibt 2 DB´s für die Lagenmuster mit jeweils 30 Arrays (einer für die Einlaufstation und Vorsortierung, einer für das tatsächliche Schlichtbild vor dem Überschieber)
Und dann noch jeweils einen Format-DB in dem noch haufenweise Werte sind die nur dieses Produkt betreffen, dort wird dann auch angegeben welches Array im Schlichtmuster DB verwendet werden soll.
Also man bräuchte da schon ein Fettes HMI und das schön zu visualisieren. 

Das unsere Maschinenführer das selber anlegen können halte ich sowieso für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ganz genau so funktioniert das, aber eben mit einem Doppelwort pro Karton.


Ein Doppelwort pro Karton?
Moderner ist auf jeden Fall ein Karton pro Doppelwort.
Aber, ehrlich gesagt, ich habe noch nie Doppelworte bestellt und mir schicken lassen.
Aber riesige Kartons, randvoll mit fast nichts gefüllt, sind heutzutage gar nicht so unüblich. Hauptsache, der Karton ist nachhaltig, was auch immer das sein mag.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Müsste man sicher pro Karton ein paar Seiten benutzen und hin und her blättern...


Wenn ich Michael richtig verstanden habe, geht es darum, etwas 2-dimensionales in Bits darzustellen.
Also quasi eine Matrix von 4x8 Feldern ("halbes SchachBrett")?
Wenn man dementsprechend Tasten so anordnen würde, mit denen man die Felder ein- oder ausknippsen könnte, wäre es dann nicht total überflüssig, den Bediener damit zu plagen, diese Muster zu Fuss erst mühsam in 32 EinzelBits und dann noch in 8 HexNibbles umzuwandeln?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 DB´s für die Lagenmuster mit jeweils 30 Arrays (einer für die Einlaufstation und Vorsortierung, einer für das tatsächliche Schlichtbild vor dem Überschieber)
> Und dann noch jeweils einen Format-DB in dem noch haufenweise Werte sind die nur dieses Produkt betreffen, dort wird dann auch angegeben welches Array im Schlichtmuster DB verwendet werden soll.
> Also man bräuchte da schon ein Fettes HMI und das schön zu visualisieren.
> 
> Das unsere Maschinenführer das selber anlegen können halte ich sowieso für ausgeschlossen.


Das halte ich auch eher für ausgeschlossen, das ein Maschinenführer das anlegt. Das ist schon so eine Sache für sich. Hinzu kommt noch erschwerend, das manche Info's wie z.b. "Karton drehen" immer ein Karton versetzt programmiert werden muss. D.h. der Karton der jetzt durch die Zähllichtschranke am Einlauf durchfährt übergibt die Info für den nächsten Karton....

Viele Feinheiten eben.

Wir haben mal einen Universalpalettierer gebaut ( Raum Cochem ), welcher per Visu komplett programmiert werden konnte ink. Sorten kopieren usw...

Da brauchte es dann aber auch 2-3 Tage bis man das einem guten MA beigebracht hat.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn ich Michael richtig verstanden habe, geht es darum, etwas 2-dimensionales in Bits darzustellen.
> Also quasi eine Matrix von 4x8 Feldern ("halbes SchachBrett")?
> Wenn man dementsprechend Tasten so anordnen würde, mit denen man die Felder ein- oder ausknippsen könnte, wäre es dann nicht total überflüssig, den Bediener damit zu plagen, diese Muster zu Fuss erst mühsam in 32 EinzelBits und dann noch in 8 HexNibbles umzuwandeln?


Ich glaub nicht das du mich richtig verstanden hast...es ist so wie DeltaMikeAir beschrieben hat.
Also recht komplex mit vielen Eigenheiten und würde einen 0815 Maschinebediener komplett überfordern. Zumindest das Personal das bei uns so rumläuft.  🙄
Ich tu mir schon ziemlich schwer dabei, wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht, ist es richtig schwierig da was vernünftiges hinzubekommen.
.
Es waren auch schon Servicetechniker vom Hersteller etliche Stunden beschäftigt um neue Lagenbilder zu erstellen. 

Und die kommen mit einer vorgefertigten Vorlage die ihnen anhand unserer Vorgaben bereits von ihrem Planungsbüro mitgegeben wurden.
Also nö, ein paar Schaltflächen am HMI sind bei weitem nicht ausreichend das zu vereinfachen!


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das du mich richtig verstanden hast...es ist so wie DeltaMikeAir beschrieben hat.


Letzteren Michael (DMA) hatte ich gemeint. Ihr beiden Michaels steckt viel tiefer in der Materie und versteht euch deshalb so gut.
Sprich, ich habe euch beide offensichtlich nicht richtig verstanden. 
Davon bin ich noch weit entfernt. Sorry, wenn mein Einwand so total am Thema vorbei war!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Es waren auch schon Servicetechniker vom Hersteller etliche Stunden beschäftigt um neue Lagenbilder zu erstellen.


Es gibt komplexe Lagenbilder, da war ich auch ca. einen dreiviertel Tag beschäftigt bis es optimal lief ( plus ca. 3 Std. Vorbereitung des DB zu Hause ). Es kommt ja noch vieles hinzu wie Optimierung der Zentrierung, ggf. erhöhen oder senken von Drehzahlen von Hubwerk oder Reihenschieben, Endposition des Lagenschiebers usw usw. Also nichts was einer mal eben macht. Es gibt z.b. bei Weinfirmen Lagenbilder mit >40 Kartons pro Lage. Das sind dann echte Herausforderungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Schau mal Heinrich, so sieht sowas an einer Anlage aus ( ein etwas komplexeres Schichtbild ):


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2022)

Wenn man so etwas öfters macht, dann schreibt man sich doch vermutlich ein kleines Programm mit dem man die Lagen grafisch zusammenstellen kann, welches dann die entsprechende Konfiguration für die SPS ausspuckt. Bevor ich da stundenlang am Windows Taschenrechner an Bits wackeln muss, um dann die Werte händisch in einen Datenbaustein übernehmen zu müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn man so etwas öfters macht, dann schreibt man sich doch vermutlich ein kleines Programm mit dem man die Lagen grafisch zusammenstellen kann, welches dann die entsprechende Konfiguration für die SPS ausspuckt. Bevor ich da stundenlang am Windows Taschenrechner an Bits wackeln muss, um dann die Werte händisch in einen Datenbaustein übernehmen zu müssen.


Ich befinde mich da im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau, d.h. jede Maschine ein Unikat, jede etwas anders gebaut.

Ich brauche auch keinen Rechner usw. Die Schichtbilder gibt der Kunde vor, ich tippe das dann von Hand in den Sorten-DB ein. Wir arbeiten mit UDTs, es ist also alles symbolisch beschrieben.

Pro Karton brauche ich ca. 10 Sek. Also ist es im Normalfall inkl. überprüfen nach 15 Minuten erledigt. Außer es ist sehr exotisch...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2022)

Ich dachte an sowas:


Läuft im Webbrowser, die Kisten lassen sich drehen und verschieben. Knöpfchen drücken und DB-Quelle kommt heraus. Oder ist das zu einfach gedacht? Ich habe sowas noch nicht programmiert (außer die Demo in 10 Minuten).


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Letzteren Michael (DMA) hatte ich gemeint. Ihr beiden Michaels steckt viel tiefer in der Materie und versteht euch deshalb so gut.
> Sprich, ich habe euch beide offensichtlich nicht richtig verstanden.
> Davon bin ich noch weit entfernt. Sorry, wenn mein Einwand so total am Thema vorbei war!



Kein Problem, ich denke wenn man das noch nicht live gesehen hat, kann man es sich nicht so leicht vorstellen. 
Danke dir trotzdem, das eigentlich Thema war ja Hexadezimalzahlen aus Bitmustern zu berechnen.
Bzw. einzelnen Bits einen anderen Wert zu verpassen ohne den ganzen Mist jedesmal neu eintippen zu müssen!

Und DA habt ihr mich ein großes Stück weiter gebracht! 😁

Es sollte ja nicht der Sinn des Threads sein die Welt der Palettierer zu revolutionieren. 
Ich kenne mittlerweile drei Hersteller und alle machen das mehr oder weniger ähnlich, wird schon seinen Grund haben. Keiner davon kann irgendwas automatisch erstellen, alles Handarbeit am PG. 

Wäre natürlich schon lässig einen Palettieranlage zu haben in der man z.b. nur eine CAD Zeichnung hochlädt, und die sich selber alles notwendige einstellt.


----------



## Heinileini (5 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schau mal Heinrich, so sieht sowas an einer Anlage aus ( ein etwas komplexeres Schichtbild ):
> Anhang anzeigen 60898



Sehr interessant, Michael!
Aber irgendwas stimmt mit dem ZauberWürfel nicht. Sind das elastische Kartons und wurden sie mit ein wenig zuviel Kraft zusammengeschoben?
Habe mal die Draufsicht in Excel nachzubasteln versucht, aber da ist der Wurm drin. Siehe rote Diagonale, die ich allerdings an dieser Stelle stellvertretend für mehrere Schiefizitäten im Umfeld eingezeichnet habe.
Ich hoffe das war nur ein Test und es sind keine (vollen) Flaschen zu Bruch gegangen! 
Aber den Schuldigen haben wir ja glücklicherweise schon gefunden. Du sagtest: "Die Schichtbilder gibt der Kunde vor ...".  🤣


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (5 Mai 2022)

Wenn man das Bild groß zoomt, lässt sich der geknickte Karton auch erkennen. Was dafür spricht, dass es vielleicht doch nicht sinnvoll ist, das in Handarbeit ins PG zu hacken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2022)

Immer wieder schön, die besserwisserischen großkotzigen Kommentare von Leuten zu hören, die sich in der Branche und mit solchen Maschinen nicht auskennen. Naja, so ist es halt.



Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas stimmt mit dem ZauberWürfel nicht. Sind das elastische Kartons und wurden sie mit ein wenig zuviel Kraft zusammengeschoben?
> Habe mal die Draufsicht in Excel nachzubasteln versucht, aber da ist der Wurm drin. Siehe rote Diagonale, die ich allerdings an dieser Stelle stellvertretend für mehrere Schiefizitäten im Umfeld eingezeichnet habe.
> Ich hoffe das war nur ein Test und es sind keine (vollen) Flaschen zu Bruch gegangen!
> Aber den Schuldigen haben wir ja glücklicherweise schon gefunden. Du sagtest: "Die Schichtbilder gibt der Kunde vor ...".


Diesen Schmarn möchte ich noch kurz aufklären:
Es gibt verschiedene Lagenbilder mit Gebinden in verschiedenen Preissegmenten.
Nicht jedes Lagenbild hat außen rundum eine saubere gerade Kante (manchmal eben auch innen nicht).

Im mittleren- und hochpreisigen Segment wird darauf geachtet, dass man außen eine saubere Kante hat und das keine Kartons angestaucht werden. Das Format von dem ich Fotos geschickt habe ist ein Format im untersten Preisseqment. Hier ist es nicht entscheidend, alles zu 100% perfekt zu palettieren sondern der eine Karton den man pro Lage mehr drauf bekommt, der ist entscheidend. Das dieser angestaucht wird, das wird bewusst in Kauf genommen. Von einer Sorte werden z.B. 1.200 Paletten am Tag palettiert, 6 Lagen hoch = 1.200 * 6 = 7.200 Kartons Kartons mehr auf der gleichen Anzahl an Paletten als mit einem Karton pro Lage weniger.


----------



## ducati (6 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bitte sagt nicht "im Kopf", dafür ist meiner scheinbar nicht geeignet.
> 
> ...


ich schreib so Konfigurationsmuster in der Regel gleich als Dualzahl in der SPS:


keine Ahnung, ob Dir das hilft...


----------



## Ludewig (6 Mai 2022)

Was ich aus dem Faden gelernt habe:
Man kann in der "Programmierer"ansicht eines Windows-Taschenrechner die Bits einzeln anklicken und umschalten. das war mir in den letzten Jahrzehnten entgangen.


----------



## rlw (6 Mai 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Was ich aus dem Faden gelernt habe:
> Man kann in der "Programmierer"ansicht eines Windows-Taschenrechner die Bits einzeln anklicken und umschalten. das war mir in den letzten Jahrzehnten entgangen.


Ich staune auch. Geht wohl seit Win7 . In XP ging's noch nicht.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön, die besserwisserischen großkotzigen Kommentare von Leuten zu hören, die sich in der Branche und mit solchen Maschinen nicht auskennen.


Ich bitte vielstmals um Verzeihung, Michael, dass ich mich als purer Ignorant und BranchenAussenseiter für das Thema interessiert habe und bei dem Versuch, in die Materie einzusteigen, direkt über das Phänomen der gequetschten Kartons gestolpert bin.
Ja, so bin ich einfach. Ich erdreiste mich schamlos, Dinge zu benennen, die mich ins Grübeln bringen. Sogar schon bevor - nein, insbesondere bevor - sie aufgeklärt werden konnten. 
Besten Dank noch für die nachgelieferte Aufklärung!
Als besserwisserisch und grosskotzig schätze ich mich selbst nicht ein. Mag sein, dass meine Kommentare gelegentlich so empfunden werden. So gemeint sind sie jedenfalls nicht. 
Um es mit Deinen Worten zu kommentieren:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Naja, so ist es halt.


Dass man des Preises wegen bereit ist, Kompromisse einzugehen, versteht sich von selbst.
Und, dass verschiedene, sich z.T. widersprechende Anforderungen erfüllt werden müssen, ist auch klar.
Am schwierigsten zu erfüllen ist vermutlich die Anforderung, keine Säulenbildung entstehen zu lassen.
Noch schwieriger ist es vermutlich, zu formulieren, in welchen Grenzen ausnahmsweise doch davon abgewichen werden darf.
Die Aufgabenstellung halte ich durchaus nicht für trivial zu lösen und ich habe wirklich grossen Respekt davor.
Das einzig Triviale ist, dass man mit 2 LagenBildern pro Palette auskommt, die man von Lage zu Lage nur abzuwechseln braucht.


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier ist es nicht entscheidend, alles zu 100% perfekt zu palettieren sondern der eine Karton den man pro Lage mehr drauf bekommt, der ist entscheidend.


Bei dem Stolperstein, den ich entdeckt hatte, wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen, 8 der Kartons der obersten Lage um 1 RasterEinheit nach links zu verschieben, um die Kollision (und zusätzlich eine Lücke an der AussenFläche) zu vermeiden. Hatte ich das erwähnt? Nein, ich hatte es mir damit erklärt, dass dies wahrscheinlich zwecks Vermeidung der SäulenBildung absichtlich nicht in Erwägung gezogen worden war und hatte deshalb Stillschweigen bewahrt.

Häwenaissuiikend - trotzdem

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Mai 2022)

Ich zitiere mal Onkel:


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Heinileini,
> 
> sieh mir bitte nach, dass ich nicht mehr auf jeden deiner Kommentare eingehen kann.





Heinileini schrieb:


> wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen, 8 der Kartons der obersten Lage um 1 RasterEinheit nach links zu verschieben, um die Kollision (und zusätzlich eine Lücke an der AussenFläche) zu vermeiden.


Wenn man solche Maschinen und die Funktionsweise kennt, dann weiß man dass es kein Leichtes ist.

Grüße zurück
Michael


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Mai 2022)

Na jetzt kommt aber mal wieder runter. 
Zahlt sich doch nicht aus wegen so einem zerknitterten Karton zu streiten! 

Müsstet mal sehen was wir für "Schönheiten" an Palettenschlichtkunst ausliefern. 😁 



Ludewig schrieb:


> Was ich aus dem Faden gelernt habe:
> Man kann in der "Programmierer"ansicht eines Windows-Taschenrechner die Bits einzeln anklicken und umschalten. das war mir in den letzten Jahrzehnten entgangen.



Dann war mein Thread ja doch zu was Nützlich!

Ich fasse zusammen:

Positiv: 
-Ich hab eine für mich völlig neue, supernützliche, Funktion am Windowsrechner gefunden nur weil ich beim verfassen des Thread drüber gestolpert bin.
-Gibt offensichtlich noch andere die das nicht wussten und jetzt damit vielleicht arbeiten werden.
-Kann jetzt Binärmuster in Hex auf einem Papier schneller umrechnen als es der Programmierer einer Fremdfirma in seinen Windowsrechner eintippen konnte.  (diese Woche getestet, hat Bauklötze gestaunt)
-Unsere Palettieranlagen sind trotz  ihren 15 Jahren Betriebsdauer scheinbar noch immer der aktuelle Stand der Technik.

Negativ: 

Einige unserer besten Forenmitglieder werden sich wohl demnächst wegen einem zerknitterten Karton die Fresse polieren...🤪


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2022)

Und der Nichtsahnende denkt immer, wer weiß was da für ein High-Tech hintersteckt, Lösung von Bin-Packing Problemen usw. Und dann werden da irgendwelche Bits auf Zetteln zusammengehackt und Kartons verknittert weil es so sein soll. So kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> -Kann jetzt Binärmuster in Hex auf einem Papier schneller umrechnen als es der Programmierer einer Fremdfirma in seinen Windowsrechner eintippen konnte.  (diese Woche getestet, hat Bauklötze gestaunt)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Mai 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Bei dem Stolperstein, den ich entdeckt hatte, wäre es ein Leichtes gewesen, 8 der Kartons der obersten Lage um 1 RasterEinheit nach links zu verschieben, um die Kollision (und zusätzlich eine Lücke an der AussenFläche) zu vermeiden. Hatte ich das erwähnt? Nein, ich hatte es mir damit erklärt, dass dies wahrscheinlich zwecks Vermeidung der SäulenBildung absichtlich nicht in Erwägung gezogen worden war und hatte deshalb Stillschweigen bewahrt.


Du meinst die Vermeidung der Säulenbildung so wie in der ersten Reihe in der Mitte?


----------



## Heinileini (6 Mai 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Vermeidung der Säulenbildung so wie in der ersten Reihe in der Mitte?


Im Gegenteil. Ich meine die geforderte Vermeidung der Säulenbildung und definitiv nicht das abschreckende Beispiel in der Mitte der ersten Reihe.  

@DeltaMikeAir :
Verzeih mir bitte, Michael, dass ich's nun doch zur Sprache gebracht habe. Ich konnte der Provokation durch Thomas einfach nicht widerstehen.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Am schwierigsten zu erfüllen ist vermutlich die Anforderung, keine Säulenbildung entstehen zu lassen.
> Noch schwieriger ist es vermutlich, zu formulieren, in welchen Grenzen ausnahmsweise doch davon abgewichen werden darf.


Ich sehe doch ein, dass es nicht einfach und manchmal nicht nöglich ist, allen Anforderungen gleichermassen gerecht zu werden.

@Thomas_v2.1 :
Bitte bedenke


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das Format von dem ich Fotos geschickt habe ist ein Format im *untersten *Preisseqment.


Wenn ich Michael richtig verstanden habe, bedeutet "unterstes Preissegment" "schlimmer geht's nimmer", jedenfalls nicht gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2022)

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum ein SPS-Programmierer hier überhaupt so pikiert reagiert. Ich habe solche Reaktionen bei jeder Anlage. Du machst eine Einweisung mit 5 Personen, und jeder sagt warum ist das so und nicht so, und so wäre das doch viel besser, und vorher war das noch besser auch wenns falsch war. Und alle waren vorher dabei und hätten das kund tun können. Das kennt man doch und das Fell wird entsprechend dick.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Mai 2022)

Wobei man hier auch wieder sieht, dass die Tücke wie immer im Detail liegt. Als Fremder würde man sich denken: Ok, Bruteforce Algorithmus um Bin-Packing zu lösen, bei einer überschaubaren Anzahl an Kartons vor allem wenn alle identisch sind und nur 90 Grad Rotation ist noch im Rahmen. Und dann kommt das Problem mit der Säulenbildung dazu, was dann dazu führen könnte, dass die optimale Lösung mit der maximalen Anzahl an Kartons pro Lage eventuell doch nicht die Beste ist.


----------



## ducati (7 Mai 2022)

Wenn der Kunde nix bezahlen will oder Du 30 Termine die Woche hast...
Dann bleibt das eben so 🤷‍♂️

Ich sag mir bei jedem Regler in unseren Anlagen: den könnte man aber noch etwas besser einstellen...

Da macht auch nirgends jemand Simulationsmodelle oder supertolle Optimierungsverfahren... und die, die das mal versucht haben, habens nicht wirklich besser gemacht.

Und wenn der Kunde nix zahlen will, dann krigt der auch NYM-Kabel die hinter den Trockenbau geworfen werden...

Wenn ich bei ner Inbetriebnahme nicht 1000 Verkabelungsfehler korrigieren müsste, könnt ich mich auch mehr um Reglerparameter kümmern🤷‍♂️

...


----------

